# Mission Motors Batteries



## tomev (Mar 29, 2009)

Hey all, theres been a little buzz regarding mission motors new electric production motorcycle, set a land speed record this september at around 150 mph,although killacycle is faster for it to be a complete record the vehicle must do a run in the opposite direction within one hour of crossing the first mile marker according to FIA.
just wondering whether or not anybody has any info on the technology ie batteries motor ect.

Cheers
Tom


----------

